# retrofit



## Pearldrops (May 18, 2013)

I have a Cub 1863 that has a throttle for gas and a throttle for forward/reverse. It has a hydrostatic transmission. I am looking to retrofit it with a gas pedal. Is this possible? It has no deck and is used on a horse farm to haul a small dump trailer. It pulls like a mule, but the girls that use it daily have difficulty with it and a gas pedal would solve the problem.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Pearl drops welcome!!!!
I personally don't know of any kit. It might be a case of change management rather than engineering? You could set the revs to a fixed level and the drive pedal would act to speed up or slow down.
Good luck


----------

